# poor boys white diamond or meguires 7???



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

which glaze out of these two do people recomend? i got a white and a yellow car so want to use on both.

i want a safe glaze to bring that shine up even further.

poor boys white diamond or meguires 7?hmmm...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im not a fan of the #7 glaze really


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks (Y) . im just seein which gets more votes before i buy some.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SRP or lime prime for me.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

have you got a machine polisher and pads?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Poorboys white diamond for me. Really works well on white cars dont no what it does on yellow. What LSP you putting on after you glaze the car?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i use hd wax as a lsp or aqua wax. i want something that is a pure glaze just for the bling haha.i dont want it removing my srp or wax.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lusso Revitalizing Creme, IMHO. It has something special.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

mr.t said:


> i use hd wax as a lsp or aqua wax. i want something that is a pure glaze just for the bling haha.i dont want it removing my srp or wax.


You might be best stripping it all back down and applying the white diamond then you HD wax. will look dripping wet then. then just maintain it with your QD:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They're both totally different, white diamond leaves a great acrylic base for waxes and sealants. #7 is just far too oily for most sealants, and I didn't really like it


----------



## Andyajs (Nov 15, 2010)

Another one for white diamond, very easy to use and i have used aqua wax over the top on one occasion on my white corsa and looked pretty good


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

White Diamond for me out the two.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

PB White diamond all the way,

otherwise try this, good value for money too: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html


----------

